# New Production Trek Domane in Dealers this April (with IsoSpeed Head-tube) Photos!



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

new domane slr on english site - Weight Weenies


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

"...Official release April 4th.

Edit: Yep, embargoed till the 4th. The only thing I'll say is that it looks like the stock levels are good and ready to go (we'll have one in the shop next week i think), so if you're excited to get one you shouldn't have any issues. Oh and there's an eTap build..."

New TREK Domane SLR - Weight Weenies


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

PEDALARE verso il CIELO: Anteprima segreta. Novità: la nuova Trek Domane SLR (2017)


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Translation:

Two months have passed from the scoop of the new Domane and here she is appearing at the Top Shop Falasca cycles, authorized Trek dealer. It's called Trek Domane SLR . From an examination of the model on display I can extrapolate the technical info of the new Trek Domane SLR, the endurance frame, by definition, completely "Isospeedzato", (I hope that makes the idea my neologism), u n revolutionary chassis equipped with the innovative rear IsoSpeed ​​decoupling, aimed at keeping the back of the rider from harmful vibrations. With the SLR model, the Trek has gone further, creating the adjustable rear Isospeed. Placed on the seat tube of the Domane SLR, it consists of a slider that lets you control the vertical elasticity according to your preference or type of street. But there is 'more'. On the new model it is 'present the ' front Isospeed, a decoupler that allows the sleeve to flex independently of the vertical tube, increasing the vertical elasticity of the front part. L 'effect of uncoupler front IsoSpeed ​​is to effectively protect from vibration, the part of the trunk and arms. In essence, the Domane SLR, the cyclist can count on the best total protection against vibration. A c ompletare the endowment "vibration" there is the new handlebar Bontrager isocore. Probably the Bontrager isocore improves the damping of vibrations through a structure with elastomer. The Domane SLR has been equipped with a Control Center that it houses an internal battery Di2 placed just below the bottle cage on the down tube. Finally, it is not new, the Trek Domane SLR is equipped with the integrated brakes Bontrager Speed ​​Stop, already assembled on Emonda SLR. That said, it is' clear that this is a Domane entirely converted from its first version; It is' self-evident the cutting and shaping of the head tube area. Similarly the vertical tube area. So a new Domane, a new state of the art technology. 
It is' hardly necessary to point out that in the face of an important and revolutionary technology, we are faced with a marketing does not rise to the occasion, Ill. 
The morrow SLR deserved a smooth launch! This model 'was used by Cancellara testimonial, the Strade Bianche, and not only; it 'was delivered to retailers who have seen and ordered it, but to date (03.21.2016), is not' yet been officially presented by Trek !! 
If the Trek had had the marketing of Specialized, he would sell three times. I believe that the leadership of the Trek should draw the conclusions and invest the entire marketing network. I wonder if the imagination and communication skills of real fans, could raise the Trek marketing. The high-end racing bike needs at the level of the marketing of cars to boost profits in the face of the proceeds. Docet economy. Who wants to understand, understand.
Trek Domane SLR personal assessment
I tested the previous model of Trek Domane. Then I had a very good impression and I estimated total, compact, comfortable, balanced, with a rear end that made ​​her glued to the asphalt, and a c area enteral very rigid. At this point, with the Trek Domane SLR should be a further, extraordinary, more comfort! Given the conditions of the Italian streets, I think that this frame can be the best solution for those who, with good reason, not only want to spend more time to train, but also effectively protect the musculoskeletal health, too often neglected, to the detriment of pure performance, which is practically useless if it uncomfortable using a bicycle. However, given that the final response, only from the street, I reserve a comprehensive and detailed analysis of the new model, according to the style of the blog. Waiting (and I hope) of the test, we can, as of now, to appreciate the captivating aesthetics of Trek Domane SLR. Regards cycling.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

BikePlanet Haarlem | Trek onthult de nieuwe Domane SLR

Adjustable Rear Isospeed 'Slider':

"...The Trek ISOSpeed ​​technology softens the ride on the roughest roads and by efficient and comfortable driving experience you get more speed and better performance. The adjustable ISOSpeed ​​at the rear allows you to adjust the level of flexibility to your personal driving style and terrain, so you can choose from a stiffer or more comfortable ride compared to the current Domane. The overall increase in vertical compliance is 14% when the slider is in the lowest position..."

Front Isospeed:

"...The innovative ISOSpeed ​​decoupler at the front gives a perfectly smooth and balanced ride so you faster, longer and can drive faster. Due to the steering tube to spin independently of the head tube, the ISOSpeed ​​offers to the front 10% extra flexibility compared to traditional racing bikes. ISOSpeed ​​at the front reduces the impact of hard knocks and vibrations without that the efficiency and the control suffer. The Bontrager Isocore steering improves the damping of high frequency vibrations. A special deadening layer of material on the inside of the carbon OCLV send reduces the vibration by 20% compared to standard carbon..."


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Trek Domane Brochure:

Trek onthult de nieuwe Domane SLR - Goossens Borculo


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Trek Domane SLR 6 Road Bike 2017 | All Terrain Cycles


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

eh, it's just an april fools joke


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just saw this today and I can't help but feel like Trek has probably hit another home run. The new Madone has to be one of the best all around bikes I have seen in a while. It gets an A+ in every category, but price for me (which is a really important category though). It looks like they might have another winner in the new Domane:

Trek Launches New Domane SLR on the Cobbles

Domane SLR | Trek Bikes


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like an amazing bike. The only issue I see is the mid to high level price for the current model. When this trickles down to the $3k range, it will be hard to beat.

I want to ride one, but it might be the first bike I consider to replace my aging Roubaix.


----------



## novemberhotel (Nov 25, 2015)

The old Domane felt kind of bland to me. My Roubaix feels more alive and agile. The new Domane does looks pretty interesting though.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Chader09 said:


> Looks like an amazing bike. The only issue I see is the mid to high level price for the current model. When this trickles down to the $3k range, it will be hard to beat.
> 
> I want to ride one, but it might be the first bike I consider to replace my aging Roubaix.


Exactly. I ran to the dealers to try one yesterday. Road it over rough parts and we adjusted the seat tube. It definitely is an outstanding bike. You can feel the difference in the cockpit. It's just either spend the money now for a bike that should last you years but shouldn't need to be replaced or wait for the trickle down. Either way, great bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That's cool you got to check one out. I was thinking about seeing if I can get my hands on one this weekend because it might be the ideal long day in the saddle/gravel roads bike to pair with my Allez X2 that I am currently building given the improved tire clearance. I really don't need any distractions right now (1 bike project is more than enough right) , but I might not be able to help myself.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's looking good so far:


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> It's looking good so far:


Nice, it looks great!


----------

